# Mag-Tac LED new from Mag-Lite...



## nzo012 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just saw an ad in a magazine for the new MAG-TAC led light from Mag Instruments. It advertises 250 Lumens, run time of 4.5 hours and uses 2 CR132's. It said it is available in Urban Gray, Coyote Tan, Foliage Green and black. It actually didn't look too bad, it had a grenade style grip with a _crenelated bezel._ 

First I've heard of it and I can't find a thing on it doing a Google search.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 29, 2011)

It would be very uncharacteristic for them to do that...do you have a scan of it? I'm thinking that it might not be Maglite.


----------



## nzo012 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## DaveG (Sep 29, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Siliconti (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, is Mag finally stepping up to the plate? I'll buy one.


----------



## hwc (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be darned. That's a CR123 version of the XL200 in a utility tube instead of the pretty XL finishes.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 29, 2011)

The "XL" family has morphed. So, they going to take on Surefire? 

They need to make sure that a single 18650 works. If it doesn't, they just lost most of this forum. 

They trademark'd "Mag-Tac" last summer.


----------



## abbotsmike (Sep 29, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> They need to make sure that a single 18650 works. If it doesn't, they just lost most of this forum.


 
And what about the fact that 'most' of this forum happily use CR123's? There are enough battery debates on here that it should be obvious there is still no real 'leader' in terms of chemistries


----------



## rayman (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope they are not forgetting where they came from and won't discontinue their standard D/C-cell line. This are just too perfect for modding .

rayman


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 29, 2011)

@rayman yeah, I hope that they don't stop doing them. I'm gonna go and buy loads incase they do.


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 29, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## Craig K (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting look to the light with the pineapple grip.


----------



## Imon (Sep 29, 2011)

Why the scalloped bezel Maglite? :thumbsdow
Hope the Mag-Tac comes with a glass lens ... and PLEASE let it have better threads on the tailcap. Also I hope it has Type III hard anodizing. 

Last thing ... I not sure why they would put this flashlight in a ad unless it was pretty close to being released - I dunno, I could be wrong but why did they put "Final Performance Specs Subject to Change"? Maybe they don't have that many working prototypes?


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is great news! Not only for Mag but think of how this will affect the other lights that we see at walmart and the like in the future. They will have to evolve as well or get left behind.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 29, 2011)

idk, looks like fake to me. 
something about cr123 and maglite makes belive it is a fake or a prank
not the first time it happens.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 29, 2011)

What magazine and what country?


----------



## hwc (Sep 29, 2011)

Assuming that this isn't a Photoshopped prank ad...

Why would somebody run a magazine ad for a counterfeit Maglite? That makes no sense. If you want to sell counterfeit Maglites, the last thing you want to do is shout about in a magazine.

This looks plausible to me. An XP-G CR123 version of the existing XL200 wouldn't be that far-fetched. That thing looks very, very similar to the XL200 and the preliminary specs look very close in terms of lumens and run time to what you would get powering an the XP-G XL-200 with two CR123s.

Here's a link to the trademark registration info for MAG-TAC:

http://www.trademarkia.com/magtac-85016170.html

The links are legit. They link through to the US Patent and Trademark office, so Maglite has defnitely trademarked this brand.


----------



## nzo012 (Sep 30, 2011)

The AD came out of The American Police Beat magazine. We get it at work and it usually list many of the new products that are coming out. It is from the US and I am in the Mid West of the USA. I am tempted to send in the reader service card on this one...it may even be worth the next two years of junk mail and catalogs for file cabinets and postage meters I'd be enrolling in.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 30, 2011)

2xCR123 isn't my thing, but this looks like a big change in Mag's point of view. I'll surely be on the watch for their new releases.

Tam


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 30, 2011)

The MAG-TAC flashlight will be released in "several months time". 
There are no plans for a 1xAA Solitaire. 
The 1xAAA Solitaire 'LED' will be released early next year. 
2xAA PRO mini will ship for Christmas. 
There are no plans for a 2xAAA PRO. 

And, as of right now, MagLite does NOT KNOW what a 18650 cell is. So, if you live in their area, knock on their door and offer them one.


----------



## Havenot (Sep 30, 2011)

i'd get a couple of those


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 30, 2011)

I notice that in the picture the anodising looks matte black instead of their usual shiny black, fingers crossed that it's not just something to do with how the photo was taken and they are actually going to make them matte black


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 30, 2011)

Finally a Maglite over 200 lumens :thumbsup: $50 or less and I'll be buying more than one


----------



## lapd.erik (Sep 30, 2011)

This is a good move for mag to get a good lumen output light for the 'unenlightened' crowd. A big plus since mag is pretty much available at just about every hardware store out there.


----------



## Lapetus (Sep 30, 2011)

Finally.

I would not be surprised though if this move has been forced upon them by a dwindling market for big heavy d cell lights. 

Whole new world though unknown to them competing in the cr123 or 18650 leagues.


----------



## carrot (Sep 30, 2011)

Surefire welcomes Maglite to the 1980's era with Mag's first usage of the wonderful CR123 cell.

In other news, I am excited to see Maglite try harder to become relevant to people like us, who have an unnatural obsession with lighting tools.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 30, 2011)

Imon said:


> - I dunno, I could be wrong but why did they put "Final Performance Specs Subject to Change"?
> Maybe they don't have that many working prototypes?


 

Because once they ship their several units to a Certified ANSI Testing Center,
it usually takes *Several Months or More* until getting their "Official Flashlight Ratings".


My guess is, there are already LOTS of these little guys, sitting in a Mag Warehouse.





I just hope it has S-O-S mode !


_


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hard ano & cr123a's- if it has a glass lens, I think maglite has finally made a light whose popularity won't get uknewbie banned. But if this is not z fake ad, how was Robin24k left out of the loop?! Maglite better not be letting him go, because he moves alot of product- makes you want to buy an XL, even in his surefire reviews!




deadrx7conv said:


> The MAG-TAC flashlight will be released in "several months time".
> 
> There are no plans for a 1xAA Solitaire.
> 
> ...



Exciting times!


----------



## tre (Sep 30, 2011)

carrot said:


> Surefire welcomes Maglite to the 1980's era with Mag's first usage of the wonderful CR123 cell.


 
 ROFL



carrot said:


> In other news, I am excited to see Maglite try harder to become relevant to people like us, who have an unnatural obsession with lighting tools.


 
Agree 100%
Great to see this.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hopefully it's real...I'd buy one if it's the right price.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> But if this is not z fake ad, how was Robin24k left out of the loop?! Maglite better not be letting him go, because he moves alot of product- makes you want to buy an XL, even in his surefire reviews!


Probably because it's still in development and won't be released in the near future. I'll check with them next week and find out, but I don't think it's going to be for 2011.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 1, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Probably because it's still in development and won't be released in the near future. I'll check with them next week and find out, but I don't think it's going to be for 2011.



Since you were at least as far ahead on the mini pro, I could see why you were skeptical of this one in your first post. But you're convinced now? Either way keep us updated. You're our go-to source for official MagLite updates!


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 1, 2011)

No offense to the OP, but a low number of posts and no image isn't very convincing. I think the scan is pretty convincing, and the light could be demo'd at SHOT 2012...


----------



## deadrx7conv (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.maglite.com/feedback.asp

Just scroll down in the above link, fill everything out, ask your questions, and they'll get back to you within a couple working days. Its how I got my answer of "several months time". 

I guess that when you move the volume of Maglite, they'll need a warehouse of them before they can announce it, just to fill the inventory and shelf space of many stores. I bet that it will sell well.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> I bet that it will sell well.


 

Unless they charge $ureFire prices !

:sigh:
_


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm getting more excited about future Maglite Offerings. I still have a 6D Maglite I keep for nostalgic reasons but I have not used any Maglite as an EDC since 2001. That might change...


----------



## nzo012 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have been reading this forum for many years. I don't post very often on any of the forums that I belong to. But, I do read the post often. I have actually read the post on this forum for much longer than I have been registered. I have been into flashlights since the 70's. I have almost every vintage KEL-Lite in my collection that I bought when they were brand new. 

I saw the ad for the new Mag-Tac lite in a magazine and wanted to find out if anyone here knew anything about it, because I had not heard a single word about it until then. Plus I thought it would be of interest to all on this forum who also hadn't heard of it. 

I did not Photoshop a fake Maglite ad. Feel free to look at The American Police Beat Magazine yourself. I highly doubt that some photo hacker mocked up this ad and paid the cost of a full page ad in a national police magazine just to give some select people some false excitement.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 2, 2011)

** * * A T T E N T I O N * * **


Hey everybody --


Just saw in my Television listings . . . .


October 4th (Tuesday), at 8:00pm Eastern Daylight Time

the show " Made in America " (which i have never watched)

is gonna' feature *Mag-Lites* made in their California factory !


It is my understanding that this is a Brand-New airing, not broadcast previously.


It's on " Travel Channel " , which happens to be channel 277 for my DirecTV.

I'll be watching it !


Just wanted to give y'all a Heads-Up !

:wave:
_


----------



## dano (Oct 2, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> The "XL" family has morphed. So, they going to take on Surefire?
> 
> They need to make sure that a single 18650 works. If it doesn't, they just lost most of this forum.
> 
> They trademark'd "Mag-Tac" last summer.



Why is that? The CPF community is very small to Mag's overall sales, and they probably don't care to or want to endorse, or engineer the ability to use some lego-battery setup in their lights.


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder who their target market is. I guess not the average Joe because he won't want to pay 2 dollars per battery, if he can even find them. I reckon they might be targeting police officers and the military.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 2, 2011)

That would be my guess...they've kind of always been associated with the Police, and what the Police carries nowadays is starting to be a lot different than it was back in the day. They are more likely to carry a smaller light with higher voltage batteries that's as bright, or brighter than a big bulky 3 or 4 D light.


----------



## jmwking (Oct 2, 2011)

nzo012 said:


> I have been reading this forum for many years. I don't post very often on any of the forums that I belong to. But, I do read the post often. I have actually read the post on this forum for much longer than I have been registered. I have been into flashlights since the 70's. I have almost every vintage KEL-Lite in my collection that I bought when they were brand new.
> 
> I saw the ad for the new Mag-Tac lite in a magazine and wanted to find out if anyone here knew anything about it, because I had not heard a single word about it until then. Plus I thought it would be of interest to all on this forum who also hadn't heard of it.
> 
> I did not Photoshop a fake Maglite ad. Feel free to look at The American Police Beat Magazine yourself. I highly doubt that some photo hacker mocked up this ad and paid the cost of a full page ad in a national police magazine just to give some select people some false excitement.



Some magazines have ridiculous lead times for ads - I'm guessing their ship date slipped, and they pulled their ads where they could, but at least this one got published anyway. 

-jk


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 2, 2011)

Burgess said:


> ** * * A T T E N T I O N * * **
> 
> 
> Hey everybody --
> ...



Nice, can't wait to see it.

http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Shows/Made_In_America/Photos/cadillac-sub-zero-and-maglite


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 2, 2011)

Definitely have to watch that!


----------



## 5Sport (Oct 4, 2011)

I just saw an ad for this light in a LE magazine. No price for it, but it said that it has a momentary switch (clicky) with high and strobe functions. No other info. 

Why do manufacturers think that a strobe is tactical, thats what muzzle flashes are for. Just my .02


----------



## Lapetus (Oct 4, 2011)

5Sport said:


> I just saw an ad for this light in a LE magazine. No price for it, but it said that it has a momentary switch (clicky) with high and strobe functions. No other info.
> 
> Why do manufacturers think that a strobe is tactical, thats what muzzle flashes are for. Just my .02


 
Depends what is meant by "tactical"

A strobe is a good way to draw attention or annoy someone else.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 4, 2011)

Got an update for you guys:

http://www.led-resource.com/2011/03/maglite-new-products-for-2011/#MAG-TAC

EDIT: Just for CPF, I did remember to ask about the window. Glass windows aren't on the requirements list for military or law enforcement agencies, so the MAG-TAC will use a polycarbonate window. That being said, I did mention my concerns about plastic being easily scratched and affecting output, so yes, they are aware. To consumers, beam artifacts and output loss won't be a big deal, but the perception of the product being easily damaged could be an issue.

There's also a new service for the XL-series, in which you can send the light to them and get a glass window installed for $2. I don't know who pays return shipping, but for more details, call Warranty/Repairs (details on their website).


----------



## marinemaster (Oct 4, 2011)

2xAA pro mini as long as it stays below 5.5 inch else forget about it


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 5, 2011)

Burgess said:


> ** * * A T T E N T I O N * * **
> 
> 
> Hey everybody --
> ...



Well, it was interesting, but I wish they would have shown an LED model being built. You do have to admire Mr. Maglica for building such a huge company from basically nothing.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 5, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Got an update for you guys:
> 
> There's also a new service for the XL-series, in which you can send the light to them and get a glass window installed for $2. I don't know who pays return shipping, but for more details, call Warranty/Repairs (details on their website).



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## bill7695 (Oct 6, 2011)

I just saw a full page ad like the one pictured above in the October issue of American Police Beat magazine. I'm buying one, carried a magcharger for 20 years, great light. I'm glad they finally recognized the market share they are missing out on!


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 6, 2011)

dano said:


> Why is that? The CPF community is very small to Mag's overall sales, and they probably don't care to or want to endorse, or engineer the ability to use some lego-battery setup in their lights.



Because we have an outsized impact on reviews, recommendations, and what "normal people" buy compared to another random thousand or so netizens. Also, if they want to compete with the Strion, using a protected 18650 would be a cheap way to do it, without any engineering expense. Hopefully they subcontract out to AW! 

Consider, something like this bad boy charging up racks of 18650 for a police department, which issues Magtac lights. That's the sort of customer who both knows what 18650 is, and buys a _lot_ of product at once.




Lapetus said:


> Depends what is meant by "tactical"
> 
> A strobe is a good way to draw attention or annoy someone else.



Strobes tend to make people shooting at the strobe light aim too high and miss, since they can't reliably see their own front sight.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 6, 2011)

Double, double, toil and trouble...


----------



## Leatherneck0331 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.led-resource.com/2011/03/maglite-new-products-for-2011/

Hope this helps.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Oct 7, 2011)

Sweet I will finaly get a chance to use all those CR123 batteries I bought frome surefire years ago when I bought my Surefire M6 .


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 7, 2011)

If Mag can keep the price under $100 I will give one a try.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Oct 8, 2011)

If they are able to produce these as inexpensive as they do their regular mags this should be a real hit. And if it is actually tactically rated meaning it will survive all the jarring and whatnot then I will buy at least one.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 27, 2011)

I have both good news and bad news to share. Let's start with the bad news: there's going to be a delay until early 2012.

Now, the good news: the reason for the delay is because they're looking to using a different material for the window (which was originally polycarbonate, like the XL-series)!

I did have a lengthy discussion with them about plastic windows when I confirmed the authenticity of the MAG-TAC...


----------



## DaveG (Oct 27, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> I have both good news and bad news to share. Let's start with the bad news: there's going to be a delay until early 2012.
> 
> Now, the good news: the reason for the delay is because they're looking to using a different material for the window (which was originally polycarbonate, like the XL-series)!
> 
> I did have a lengthy discussion with them about plastic windows when I confirmed the authenticity of the MAG-TAC...


 Thanks for the info,I am looking forward to the release of this one.


----------



## 727driver (Oct 28, 2011)

It's about time they step up to the plate. I'll be trying one out too if they can keep it under $100. I wonder if they will be going to glass lens?


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes! Thanks for the update on the window Robin, I'm glad the folks at M*g have considered bucking tradition. However...I hope the delay won't indirectly be cause greater delay. By the time the window solution is implemented, perhaps the engineering team considers moving to a newer LED or higher bin...during the extra time that that would add before shipping, another design aspect of the Mag-Tac could be improved upon, and so on! 

But, I digress...here's to hoping they get it 'right' upon [a timely] release!


----------



## 5Sport (Nov 8, 2011)

The light is real, I held one at a trade show today and talked to the representatives. I was told that it will be released in January and will retail for 65.00. It takes 2 CR123 batteries, and the UI works as follows: press once for momentary and twice for steady on. Three times acitvates the strobe. They had a black one and a tan colored one as demos. The rep said that in a year, they will release a rechargeable model.

The light is how it looks in pictures and is pretty hefty. Their target is obviously LE, but they really couldn't explain why the strobe. He said it was to act as a distraction, but I don't really think that would work well in a real life situation. Just my .02

I hope this helps.


----------



## bstrickler (Nov 9, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> The MAG-TAC flashlight will be released in "several months time".
> There are no plans for a 1xAA Solitaire.
> The 1xAAA Solitaire 'LED' will be released early next year.
> 2xAA PRO mini will ship for Christmas.
> ...



It's about damn time they released a Soli AAA LED!!!!!!!!!!!! They needed to do that AGES AGO..

Hopefully they'll use a similar circuit to the E01, and use a Nichia 3mm or 5mm (maybe the Nichia 20lm/34lm 5mm LED?)!


----------



## matthewcyho (Nov 9, 2011)

nzo012 said:


>




Have this product released ?


----------



## 5Sport (Nov 9, 2011)

The rep told me January


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 9, 2011)

5Sport said:


> The rep told me January



Did they have any other products on display that was interesting?


----------



## 5Sport (Nov 9, 2011)

No, I asked them about placing a LED in their current Mag Charger and they told me that they too have requested it from the owner, but they only have the smaller ("C" cell size?) light. They had nothing else new on display.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 9, 2011)

MagCharger LED will be the ML150, which has no ETA.


----------



## scm54449 (Jan 5, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> Got an update for you guys:
> 
> <snip>...There's also a new service for the XL-series, in which you can send the light to them and get a glass window installed for $2. I don't know who pays return shipping, but for more details, call Warranty/Repairs (details on their website).



Either your information is incorrect or Maglite has a serious problem with staff training. I emailed Maglite about getting a glass lens installed for my XL series light and here is the response I received:

Dear Xxxxx,

Thank you for your interest in Maglite products. However, I am sorry but we do not have glass lens for the XL series sir. Please contact us if we can be of further assistance.

Sincerely,
Esther Soto
Customer Service


----------



## Richsifu (Jan 22, 2012)

I received the following reply from a Maglite.com rep; "Mag Tac light, same size. deep knurl, glass lens, 250 lumens with 4-1/2 hrs on time. Shouls be on the market in january. Comes with pocket clip/lanyard ring attachment with many accessories such as pressure switch." Mag needs to really up their game with the C and D cell lines. They're latest version of the MagCharger lite is still only 193 lumens. Given all the other lights out there, even cheap knockoffs from Ebay are way brighter than the best Maglites. I wish that they would hurry up and catch up to the rest of the world of LED lights.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jan 22, 2012)

ML125 is ~190 lumen and is geared toward runtime; the incandescent MagCharger is rated at 240. I know what you mean though-but when you consider the LED drop-ins Mag was making 3 years ago they've made considerable progress. For a flashlight company, they're relatively huge and so are torn between supporting their original money-makers (incandescent lights) and their newer dedicated-LED offerings. IMO they're doing alright but will never produce a truly stock out-of-the-box enthusiast light. For example, I'd be surprised if they ever offer a light they intend to be used with lithium rechargeables.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not going to be January for sure, I was told that March/April is the current target.


----------



## scm54449 (Jan 24, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> It's not going to be January for sure, I was told that March/April is the current target.



That information does not jibe with what I received from Maglite's customer service staff. The discrepancy is large enough that Maglite either keeps their customer service staff in the dark and feeds them manure or whoever is providing information to you is doing the same to you. You have a good reputation here and I am not attacking you. I am only pointing out the difference in the responses is far too large to be due to a a slight misinterpretation. I asked Maglite when the Mag-Tac was going to be shipped and also whether it would have a glass lens. Here was their reply as of January 16, 2012:

"Dear Xxxxx, 

Thank you for choosing Maglite products. We apologize for the delay in responding to your inquiry! The Mag-Tac is not expected to be released (along with specs and information) until approximately 3rd quarter 2012. Kindly keep an eye on our website for updates. Please contact us if we can be of further assistance. 

Sincerely, 
Lynn Parry Customer Service"


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 25, 2012)

^yeah they either don't know or they lie. I quit paying attention to anything their CS agents say after last year having one of them tell me the mm pro had _already been shipped _to retailers & that I should be seeing it in store any day. I was checking Lowe's on a daily basis, their manager had heard nothing about a pro. I assume it's just ignorance, not deceit, but regardless of their motivation behind the misinformation, they're not fooling me again. I'd stick with robin24k's sources if anyone's.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 25, 2012)

Customer service is probably one of the last to get new information, so I would take it with a grain of salt. That being said, I do have a clarification to make: I actually don't know what is the current expected release date. However, my source (a North America sales director) told me that _he_ is pushing a March/April release for sales-related reasons.

I have no idea which is more probable, but if he gets his way, we'll see an earlier release. Otherwise, Q3 2012 seems likely.


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm guessing it's being delayed simply because Mag-Tac is low on their priority list. Really, how many people from the Maglite customer pool will buy a light like this, when they find out batteries are $17.99 for a pack of two?

The actual flasholic market is too small and already too cluttered for Mag to take a serious crack at. Don't get me wrong, I totally think this is a "step in the right direction", but maybe not so for your typical HD/Lowes shopper.


----------



## scm54449 (Jan 26, 2012)

In another thread a poster indicated that per the SHOT Show, the expected release is sometime between summer and December 2012.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 12, 2012)

I am a little more interested in the rechargeable Mag-Tac mentioned above. If the specs were the same or higher and they could keep the price down I would snap one of those up in a heart beat. I wonder if they will try and design a whole cradle system or opt out for a nipple plug style.


----------



## Crushmaster (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this light.  It's nice to see Maglite stepping up to the plate a little.
God bless,
Joel ><>.


----------



## Mag-man (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure if y'all understand the history of this light. This light was developed by Maglite for our own U.S. military and initially was supposed to be available as a military tactical light only. Budget cost reductions determined that making this light available to to the public will make it more affordable to the military. Inline with my previous experience of development of military products, I assume this light will be released to the public after it works correctly, enough quantity is available for the military and there are some available for public consumption.

Seems to me like there's some serious behind the scene development at Maglite lately with the Maglite Mini Pro+ putting out 245 lumens w/2AA's and this thing in the pipeline. I'd love a MAG-TAC or a MiniMag Pro+. Probably get my wife a MiniMag Pro+ and ask for a MAG-TAC for Christmas 2012.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 28, 2012)

Mag-man said:


> This light was developed by Maglite for our own U.S. military and initially was supposed to be available as a military tactical light only.



If it was designed for the military then there is a good chance that it will not be able to hold an 18650. It might, by some fluke that they may the tube diameter large enough. But, not by design. The military tends to hate anything rechargeable, it means they now have to add a charger to all of their gear and worry about keeping it charged. For whatever they use they want it to be solid, cheap, and disposable. That way they don't have t carry extra equipment, don't have to worry about charging things, and they can buy an incredible bulk of them so they don't run out.


----------



## Tolip (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm still hoping for a wide tube. 
If it takes an 18650, I'll definitely pick one up.


----------



## Mag-man (Feb 28, 2012)

It runs on CR123 batts. Unlike my XL50s. I'm sure you guys will know if it will then take 18650s.

Click the pic of it bladeforums website and you'll get the official video. Now that I think about it, I'm not really sure if I want CR123s... I'd rather just put on a strike bezel on an XL200 and call it a day... But it does look bad arse, especially that olive green...


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 29, 2012)

I've gotten firm confirmation that these will release before the end of April (keep in mind that released does not necessarily imply immediate public availability, there's a pretty big order to be filled first)...until then, I'll see if I can get ahold of any more information.

At the moment, what I do know is that the olive drab color will be tweaked, so it's going to be a little different from what was shown at SHOT last month.


----------



## MobileEMP (Apr 26, 2012)

So I emailed Mag about a couple of things (Response 4/26/12):

_Ive read some info that the upcoming Mag-Tac will use 2 CR123 batteries. Will it support CR123 rechargables and 18650 Lithium Ion batteries as well?
_*It will use 123 batteries and should accomodate the LiON as well.*

_Will the Mag-Tac come with a detachable pocket clip or have one available for purchase?_
*Yes, it will come with a clip.*

_Also, what is the potential ship date for this model?
_*The plan is for late fall or early winter.*

Now according to Robin24k we are looking at a much sooner release. I'm inclined to believe him. The clip is fantastic news! If you do need one for the XL series, Solarforce makes one (Solarforce L2 Pocket Clip) that fits with a little bit of dremel tool grinding. The 18650 may work too!


----------



## Retinator (Apr 26, 2012)

Mobile - Your info is more recent so Mag may have put off the release. 
At least in the US you'll get first dibs, other countries might wait the better part of a year before we see them.

In Canada, I have yet to see the MM-Pro's or the ML 100/125's.

I do hope the tan color is released, looks great!


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't think the reps have been updated since last year. There's a firm military order that has to be fulfilled by the end of the month, so it cannot be delayed. Hopefully, I'll have a better answer in the coming days.


----------



## MobileEMP (Apr 28, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I don't think the reps have been updated since last year. There's a firm military order that has to be fulfilled by the end of the month, so it cannot be delayed. Hopefully, I'll have a better answer in the coming days.



Listen to Robin guys, his source is more credible than customer service. Thanks for the reply, hopefully the Mag-Tac is out soon. I'm just excited that it will have a clip that ships with the light! 

Robin, when you test the light, will you be able to see if 18650's work as well as RCR123's?


----------



## MobileEMP (May 4, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I don't think the reps have been updated since last year. There's a firm military order that has to be fulfilled by the end of the month, so it cannot be delayed. Hopefully, I'll have a better answer in the coming days.



Robin24k, any news on whether that order shipped before the end of April? Also, does your source know when the lights will go to retail?


----------



## Robin24k (May 4, 2012)

I haven't been able to get any further info because the National Hardware Show is going on right now, and that's where marketing and sales have been. I will check tomorrow and see if they are back yet.

I don't have 3.7V Li-Ions, so I can't test if they will work or not. I got a couple more LFP123A's from K2 Energy, so those I will be testing.


----------



## Robin24k (May 10, 2012)

Got an update...it's probably going to be at least June before the MAG-TAC gets to retail shelves. The military order has been delayed to the end of May, and they will be the first to get it. As for retail availabiliy, it will only be sold by LE supply shops.

Maximum output is 315 lumens.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 11, 2012)

Maybe one of those lucky folks in the service that wind up getting one, will post a review here for the rest of us...


----------



## cbpeck (May 11, 2012)

Yesterday I ordered a Malkoff MD3 with a M61 high/low, expecting that it would be the one light to cure all desire for any other light.

I think I was sorely mistaken, cause I'm probably gonna need one of these too.


----------



## Robin24k (May 30, 2012)

Got word about more delays...the military still hasn't gotten them yet, so there's definately pressure to get these out. I've been told that differences between the scalloped bezel and round bezel models extend beyond the cosmetics (regulation schemes are different, which is why the output is slightly different).

We'll keep this page updated with the latest info (next update is scheduled for mid-June):

http://www.led-resource.com/upcoming-led-products/


----------



## Burgess (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for the update, Robin24k


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robin24k (May 30, 2012)

Full specifications and new photo posted, along with a couple other new products...


----------



## StudFreeman (May 31, 2012)

Mag's 2xAAA LED....


Looks like it's time to start stocking up on incan Mags, before Walmart quits stocking them...kind of sad/bittersweet.


----------



## SimulatedZero (May 31, 2012)

StudFreeman said:


> Looks like it's time to start stocking up on incan Mags, before Walmart quits stocking them...kind of sad/bittersweet.



Yeah really. I've been wondering how much longer Maglite would keep up their incan line. It would be a shame to loose such a great, cheap, modding host :sigh:.



Robin24k said:


> Full specifications and new photo posted, along with a couple other new products...



Sorry to go OT a little bit here, but what is Maglite using for their new LED in the 2D Pro, an XP-G?


----------



## Robin24k (May 31, 2012)

Probably, since the XP-E can't produce that much output.


----------



## Retinator (May 31, 2012)

Ooooo thanx for the heads up. Loads of new stuffs coming 

Hope we see some of these before Xmas. Too many lights, at least Mags are cheap!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 1, 2012)

Maglite solitare 1aaa led 37 lumens, looking forward to seeing how much they are, my dad would love it.


----------



## MT7 (Jul 7, 2012)

that Maglite PRO 2D LED look amazing,the throw is nice,and the runtime is awesome (more than 8 hours on high ) also the new Solitaire LED look nice with 37 lumens...
are someone know when is the MAGLITE PRO 2D LED coming out? and when is the new 2012 MAGLITE SOLITAIRE LED coming out?
link: http://www.led-resource.com/upcoming-led-products/
what will be the price of those flashlights? (MAGLITE PRO 2D LED and MAGLITE SOLITAIRE LED)
thanks advance and have a nice day =)


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 7, 2012)

I will get getting samples of the Maglite Pro 2D LED and 2AAA LED within a week or two, so these two should be available by the end of the month. Solitaire LED is still in development.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I will get getting samples of the Maglite Pro 2D LED and 2AAA LED within a week or two, so these two should be available by the end of the month. Solitaire LED is still in development.



Thanks for the update, Robin. Stoked to hear how the 2AAA performs. I swapped a MM Pro pill into a 2D and it pretty much held its own compared to the stock XP-E pill; the spot's intensity dropped by just a hair but the hotspot was about twice as big. The XP-G die is 2x the area of the XP-E's, so ~270L gives XP-G 2D Pro about the same lux as the ~130L XP-E 2D.


----------



## Jay611j (Jul 8, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I will get getting samples of the Maglite Pro 2D LED and 2AAA LED within a week or two, so these two should be available by the end of the month. Solitaire LED is still in development.


 The specs on the Pro 2D look pretty tempting to me. Can't wait for the review.


----------



## cbpeck (Jul 13, 2012)

Back in May I spoke with a Rep from Maglite named Scott who gave me this info:

----------

MAGLITE Mag-Tac

Standard Bezel Model:
300+ lumens
4.5 hours runtime
Standard Bezel
Momentary: Full Output
1 Click: Full Output Constant
2 Clicks: Reduced Output Constant
Pocket Clip
Lanyard Loop
MSRP: $69


Crown Bezel Model:
300+ lumens
4.5 hours runtime
Crown Bezel
Momentary: Full Output
1 Click: Full Output Constant
2 Clicks: Reduced Output Constant
3 Clicks: High Intensity Strobe
Pocket Clip
Lanyard Loop
MSRP: $74


5 color options


Updated release date: June 2012

----------

Obviously the "updated release date" has been updated again. Even so, hopefully this clears up some confusion about the different configurations.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 13, 2012)

Are these lights going to have an adjustable beam? Please tell me they're not.

Also:


> Delayed to September for reliability improvements.



How bloody hard can it be to make a 2x123 light that's reliable?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 13, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> Are these lights going to have an adjustable beam? Please tell me they're not.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



I think it will be adjustable in that you can unscrew the bezel, but you can always leave it tightened all the way.

As for the reliability improvements, I think it has to do with whether or not it will use a battery carrier for the 123A's.


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 13, 2012)

I picked up a Maglite 2D Pro from a local retailer today and tried it tonight. It seems brighter than the 130 lumen light only because it has a wider beam coverage area. I know it says 274 lumens on the packaging but I'm not so sure. It says 015 in the led for a number and I know the older one says 483.


----------



## nightspark (Jul 14, 2012)

One great looking light. Hope it's released soon.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jul 14, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> I picked up a Maglite 2D Pro from a local retailer today and tried it tonight. It seems brighter than the 130 lumen light only because it has a wider beam coverage area. I know it says 274 lumens on the packaging but I'm not so sure. It says 015 in the led for a number and I know the older one says 483.


Interesting. Which retailer, and did you see if they had the Soli or the 2AAA as well?


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 14, 2012)

StudFreeman said:


> Interesting. Which retailer, and did you see if they had the Soli or the 2AAA as well?



I'm located in massachusetts. I saw two of them at Sports Authority. I bought one of them. It's a keeper just not sure of the type of emitter since it looks the same as the one in the regular 2D with a 134 lumens and 483 imprinted inside the led. Mine does say 015 but not sure the difference other than the claim of 274 lumens. I will say the hot spot is brighter than my Inova X03 200 lumen dual mode led.

I did not see the 2AAA or Solitaire.


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 14, 2012)

It uses an XP-G, not an XP-E like in the 2D LED or ML100.


----------



## tjhabak (Jul 14, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> I picked up a Maglite 2D Pro from a local retailer today and tried it tonight. It seems brighter than the 130 lumen light only because it has a wider beam coverage area. I know it says 274 lumens on the packaging but I'm not so sure. It says 015 in the led for a number and I know the older one says 483.



How is the tint?


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 14, 2012)

tjhabak said:


> How is the tint?


The tint is nice, I'd see neutral in color leaning towards warm somewhat. Ok so it's XPG. Great not sure how they are coming up with 274 lumens from it. I don't think it's that much but must be in the low 200's I'd guess.


----------



## tjhabak (Jul 14, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> The tint is nice, I'd see neutral in color leaning towards warm somewhat. Ok so it's XPG. Great not sure how they are coming up with 274 lumens from it. I don't think it's that much but must be in the low 200's I'd guess.



Hmmm...I always heard that Mag had an outside agency do the ANSI ratings on their lights. Does anyone know if this is still in fact the case? 

Glad to hear the tint is that good. Some of the XP-E lights were definitely a little on the cool side. I'm really getting anxious to check one of these out!


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, Maglite has all ANSI specs done by a third party lab. If I remember correctly, the XL200's launch was delayed multiple times, and by a significant amount of time each, due to this.

Personally, I think it's better for manufacturers do to the testing in-house so that results are more consistent (ie. 63 and 77 lumen versions of the Mini Maglite 2AA LED, and the 83 and 104 lumen versions of the XL100). However, test equipment isn't cheap, so maybe outsourcing is more cost-efficient.


----------



## MT7 (Jul 21, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> I picked up a Maglite 2D Pro from a local retailer today and tried it tonight. It seems brighter than the 130 lumen light only because it has a wider beam coverage area. I know it says 274 lumens on the packaging but I'm not so sure. It says 015 in the led for a number and I know the older one says 483.



I can't wait to read a review about this flashlight,I almost bought a regular Maglite 2D led in the last week but I saw the MAGLITE 2D LED PRO version.
so,can you give me some information about the flashlight? what is your personal experience? is it much brighter than the regular 2D led? is the throw amazing? what about the UI? how much mods are there in the MAGLITE 2D LED PRO? are there strobe function? is the runtime really 10 hours? how much is it take until the output drops below 50%? etc.
and what is the price?
any information or beamshots will be helpful.
thank you very much and have a nice day =)


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 13, 2012)

Any updates on availability of Mag's new lights (other than Mag-Tac)?


----------



## boo5ted (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been looking for a new edc, might have found it if they actually release this.


----------



## Normand (Sep 23, 2012)

Any news on the new LED Mags? Latest news I could find was a September release for the MagTacs, given that we are well into September, is that still a goal? Also, still only limited to LE shops?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 24, 2012)

I will see if I can get an answer from them soon...


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 24, 2012)

Light available from Galls!!!!
Someone purchase and review!!!
http://www.galls.com/cgi/CGBCSTYL?PMSTYL=FH199


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 24, 2012)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Light available from Galls!!!!
> Someone purchase and review!!!
> http://www.galls.com/cgi/CGBCSTYL?PMSTYL=FH199



Nice specs, don't know if i care for the looks of the clip.
Don't see anything about it yet on the maglite website.


----------



## dano (Sep 24, 2012)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Light available from Galls!!!!
> Someone purchase and review!!!
> http://www.galls.com/cgi/CGBCSTYL?PMSTYL=FH199



Galls is notorious for listing items that aren't in stock. I called, it isn't in stock, with an unknown ETA.

AFAIK, these lights haven't been released by Mag, yet.


----------



## yliu (Sep 24, 2012)

Hopefully it comes out soon!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 24, 2012)

MagTac spec'd 1xAA single mode LED, solitaire style.

Just floating that out there.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 25, 2012)

leon2245 said:


> MagTac spec'd 1xAA single mode LED, solitaire style.



I've e-mailed them about that. Their customary answer is "soon" or "next year". This time it was plain "NO".

Sorry, Leon.


----------



## krayman (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure it had posted or not 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iCFj5EXoAo


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## yliu (Sep 28, 2012)

Any info on what LED it uses?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 28, 2012)

Cree XP-G. I haven't heard of Maglite using the XM-L yet.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Sep 29, 2012)

Will the runtimes be fairly regulated?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, my guess would be that it will maintain 50% or 75% using PWM.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok thanks. So the whole duty cycle thing... does it like reset a timer for the step down in power or how does that work? Can you get 100% by turning it off for a minute?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 29, 2012)

It's timer based, so if you turn it off, it will reset. This has been the case for the XL200, ML100/ML125, and Mini Maglite Pro/Pro+, so I would expect the MAG-TAC to behave similarly.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2012)

Instock at the time of this posting.
http://brightguy.com/Maglite/Maglite+Mag-Tac+LED+Flashlight

*Edited to add:* Looks way to big for a 2xCR123 flashlight.


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to see some in depth reviews


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2012)

I see the spec show it's only 5.25" long x 1" head diameter, but it sure looks larger in the photo of it in someones hand.

Maybe they have small hands or that clip makes it look like a larger flashlight in the hand.


----------



## El Camino (Oct 3, 2012)

To me it looks like it's about the same size as the XL series. Possibly a little longer.


----------



## Raze (Oct 8, 2012)

MagTac now available at Brightguy.com

$75.50 Crowned bezel (MAGSG2LRA6- Hi-output & strobe. 320 lumens) 
$65.50 Flat bezel (MAGSG2LRE6 - Hi & Lo-output, with momentary. 310 lumens) 

I see only black is currently available. I am looking forward to get one of each in Desert Sand/Tan and the Foliage Green, so imma wait this out.

Any takers?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 8, 2012)

I was about to pull the trigger and take one for the team, but it seems like every time I do that, someone orders one with overnight shipping and by the time I get mine in the mail, there's already a full review with beamshots, runtime graphs, and disassembly instructions. It's mighty tempting though, seeing as though the black mini AA I got for X-mas as a boy all those years ago is what got me into this hobby. The pocket clip looks like it's being held on with a scope ring - I'm sure it's sturdy as all get out, but... WOW, it really makes the light look ugly to me. I also like the cren bezel, but have no desire for another light with strobe. So it looks like someone else is going to have to be the guinea pig on this one.

Shao

...on a completely unrelated note, spellcheck doesn't recognize disassembly as a word...


----------



## El Camino (Oct 8, 2012)

Mag should just offer the same light with a choice of bezels and tailcaps. I want the cren bezel, but momentary on. Strobe is cool, but useless. Maybe they will offer parts separately in the future.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 8, 2012)

Raze said:


> MagTac now available at Brightguy.com
> 
> $75.50 Crowned bezel (MAGSG2LRA6- Hi-output & strobe. 320 lumens)
> $65.50 Flat bezel (MAGSG2LRE6 - Hi & Lo-output, with momentary. 310 lumens)
> ...





shao.fu.tzer said:


> I was about to pull the trigger and take one for the team, but it seems like every time I do that, someone orders one with overnight shipping and by the time I get mine in the mail, there's already a full review with beamshots, runtime graphs, and disassembly instructions.


I've finally gotten an update on the MAG-TAC. Only military orders have been fulfilled, and it hasn't shipped to retailers yet. It will be shipped to retailers soon, along with my samples.


----------



## tjhabak (Oct 8, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I've finally gotten an update on the MAG-TAC. Only military orders have been fulfilled, and it hasn't shipped to retailers yet. It will be shipped to retailers soon, along with my samples.



Not sure how I lucked out, but I ordered the crennelated version from Brightguy.com. It arrived Saturday. Overall, I'm fairly impressed, although, it seems like the $75 price point is a bit high. It has a great beam profile, slanted more to throw than flood, with little to no artifact. Just a bright well defined hot spot, well defined from the adequate but not overbearing spill. It's one of the nicest XP-G beams I've seen with a smooth reflector. The pocket clip is rock solid, and heavy duty. I have heard some say it is ugly, but I think its ok. It is definitely big and heavy enough for real-world use. The battery tube looks to be the same diameter (internal & external) as the XL series, with what looks like a delrin spacer to hold the CR 123's. Not sure how easily this would be removed/bored to accomodate an 18650. ( I know Mag will be mortified by this speculation!)
The over-all fit and finish are good. The dull black anno looks like HAIII. It has a no b.s. ready for duty appearance, while not being dull or un-exciting. 
This light is in my opinon both a departure for Mag, and a step in the right direction. It's not the brightest or smallest 2x123 light, but I can't think of anything that would require more than the 320 lumens put out by a light like this. I am a firefighter/paramedic, but I would think this light, behind the powerful Maglite name will be popular with military and police personnel.
My final thoughts are that I am happy to have this one in the collection, and I will enjoy playing with it! Also, until my kids figure out the double-click for constant on, the batteries are protected from being killed by being left on and discarded once they get distracted by something more fun to play with.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, tjhabak. That would be outstanding if we can run these on 18650. Either way I must have one.


----------



## El Camino (Oct 8, 2012)

tjhaback: Lucky score! Thanks for the run down. I really want one, but I can't decide which version, and I might wait for them to show up Amazon or something. Would you say it's much brighter than the XL200?


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 8, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I've finally gotten an update on the MAG-TAC. Only military orders have been fulfilled, and it hasn't shipped to retailers yet. It will be shipped to retailers soon, along with my samples.



Only military orders have been fulfilled?

I posted 5 days ago that BrightGuy.com had them in stock and it seem from the post above they are already in the hands of at least one CPF member.

In any case I really enjoyed your reviews and will be looking forward to your review of the MAG-TAG.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, that's the information I got from Maglite this morning...


----------



## Raze (Oct 8, 2012)

appliancejunk said:


> Only military orders have been fulfilled?
> 
> I posted 5 days ago that BrightGuy.com had them in stock and it seem from the post above they are already in the hands of at least one CPF member.
> 
> In any case I really enjoyed your reviews and will be looking forward to your review of the MAG-TAG.



Maybe that's why only Black is available ?

Maybe the Military got the Urban Gray, Tan, and Fol. Green first.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 8, 2012)

tjhabak said:


> Not sure how I lucked out, but I ordered the crennelated version from Brightguy.com. It arrived Saturday. Overall, I'm fairly impressed, although, it seems like the $75 price point is a bit high. It has a great beam profile, slanted more to throw than flood, with little to no artifact. Just a bright well defined hot spot, well defined from the adequate but not overbearing spill. It's one of the nicest XP-G beams I've seen with a smooth reflector. The pocket clip is rock solid, and heavy duty. I have heard some say it is ugly, but I think its ok. It is definitely big and heavy enough for real-world use. The battery tube looks to be the same diameter (internal & external) as the XL series, with what looks like a delrin spacer to hold the CR 123's. Not sure how easily this would be removed/bored to accomodate an 18650. ( I know Mag will be mortified by this speculation!)
> The over-all fit and finish are good. The dull black anno looks like HAIII. It has a no b.s. ready for duty appearance, while not being dull or un-exciting.
> This light is in my opinon both a departure for Mag, and a step in the right direction. It's not the brightest or smallest 2x123 light, but I can't think of anything that would require more than the 320 lumens put out by a light like this. I am a firefighter/paramedic, but I would think this light, behind the powerful Maglite name will be popular with military and police personnel.
> My final thoughts are that I am happy to have this one in the collection, and I will enjoy playing with it! Also, until my kids figure out the double-click for constant on, the batteries are protected from being killed by being left on and discarded once they get distracted by something more fun to play with.




Sounds awesome, thanks for the fb. Nothing wrong with a little extra size & heft (inb4 she said). Great for anything except bragging about who has the brightest:smallest. Can't wait to see how it feels in my hand inb4?


----------



## tjhabak (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't quantify it, but to the naked eye, yes, the Mag-Tac is noticeably brighter. I don't think you'll regret it if you pick one up, once you decide wuich one you want!





El Camino said:


> tjhaback: Lucky score! Thanks for the run down. I really want one, but I can't decide which version, and I might wait for them to show up Amazon or something. Would you say it's much brighter than the XL200?


----------



## TOJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the purpose of the crowned vs regular head is?


----------



## Onuris (Oct 9, 2012)

tjhabak said:


> Not sure how I lucked out, but I ordered the crennelated version from Brightguy.com. It arrived Saturday. Overall, I'm fairly impressed, although, it seems like the $75 price point is a bit high. It has a great beam profile, slanted more to throw than flood, with little to no artifact. Just a bright well defined hot spot, well defined from the adequate but not overbearing spill. It's one of the nicest XP-G beams I've seen with a smooth reflector. The pocket clip is rock solid, and heavy duty. I have heard some say it is ugly, but I think its ok. It is definitely big and heavy enough for real-world use. The battery tube looks to be the same diameter (internal & external) as the XL series, with what looks like a delrin spacer to hold the CR 123's. Not sure how easily this would be removed/bored to accomodate an 18650. ( I know Mag will be mortified by this speculation!)
> The over-all fit and finish are good. The dull black anno looks like HAIII. It has a no b.s. ready for duty appearance, while not being dull or un-exciting.
> This light is in my opinon both a departure for Mag, and a step in the right direction. It's not the brightest or smallest 2x123 light, but I can't think of anything that would require more than the 320 lumens put out by a light like this. I am a firefighter/paramedic, but I would think this light, behind the powerful Maglite name will be popular with military and police personnel.
> My final thoughts are that I am happy to have this one in the collection, and I will enjoy playing with it! Also, until my kids figure out the double-click for constant on, the batteries are protected from being killed by being left on and discarded once they get distracted by something more fun to play with.



Interested to know if the lens is glass or plastic, and if the reflector is aluminum or plastic. If they are plastic, might be a deal breaker for me, as there are plenty of lights out there at that price point with better quality materials. Also how easy is it to disassemble, get to the reflector, led, electronics?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 10, 2012)

TOJ said:


> Can anyone tell me what the purpose of the crowned vs regular head is?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but I believe crenulated (hmmm.. another word spellcheck doesn't recognize) bezels were originally designed to allow the user to see light spilling out from the emitter if the light were left bezel down on a flat surface. I believe that their purpose has evolved since then, and while still great for that, on a "tactical" light, I would think that they're there to aid in the light's use as a striking/control device. I like slight crenulations, but larger ones tend to muck up the beam profile, with extreme examples like the Solarforce A001 bezel with Klingon tri-tip death razor bezel ring forcing the beam into a triangular shape. 

Shao


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 10, 2012)

deadrx7conv said:


> They need to make sure that a single 18650 works. If it doesn't, they just lost most of this forum.


They don't care about "most of this forum". Their market is and always has been the average Joe who does his flashlight shopping at Walmart, Home Depot, and sporting goods stores.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Oct 10, 2012)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> They don't care about "most of this forum". Their market is and always has been the average Joe who does his flashlight shopping at Walmart, Home Depot, and sporting goods stores.



Also you could always run a 16650 if you wanted too (assuming the driver will work ok on that voltage).


----------



## tjhabak (Oct 10, 2012)

Onuris said:


> Interested to know if the lens is glass or plastic, and if the reflector is aluminum or plastic. If they are plastic, might be a deal breaker for me, as there are plenty of lights out there at that price point with better quality materials. Also how easy is it to disassemble, get to the reflector, led, electronics?



The lens and reflector are the samer lexan and plastic used in the XL series. I seem to remember in a thread about the XL200, that someone said a glass lens would be available from Mag.


Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjhabak (Oct 10, 2012)

Onuris said:


> Interested to know if the lens is glass or plastic, and if the reflector is aluminum or plastic. If they are plastic, might be a deal breaker for me, as there are plenty of lights out there at that price point with better quality materials. Also how easy is it to disassemble, get to the reflector, led, electronics?




It disassembles the same way that the XL series does. The head/lens/reflector assembly screws off exposing the led/pill. I took a reflector out of my old XL50 to stipple it. It's pressed in, but can be worked out. I've found that the easiest way to do it is to grab the fins molded into the back of the reflector alternately with needle nose pliers. I also replaced the lens with a glass one from an old Mini-Mag mod.



Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## El Camino (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting. I thought it was going to have a glass lens. Maybe they figure scratches are better than cracks, but I thought one of the delays was due to a switch to glass.

CR123 vs 18650: I wonder of Mag Industries is reluctant to use 18650's because of quality and potential venting/exploding issues. Considering they will warranty a flashlight that has corroded from leaking alkies, maybe they decided not to mess with 18650's for the time being. Just a thought.


----------



## dano (Oct 10, 2012)

El Camino said:


> Interesting. I thought it was going to have a glass lens. Maybe they figure scratches are better than cracks, but I thought one of the delays was due to a switch to glass.
> 
> CR123 vs 18650: I wonder of Mag Industries is reluctant to use 18650's because of quality and potential venting/exploding issues. Considering they will warranty a flashlight that has corroded from leaking alkies, maybe they decided not to mess with 18650's for the time being. Just a thought.



Or maybe because MAG doesn't want to use a tertiary, potentially unsafe power source mainly used by light hobbyists and not the general user?


----------



## dano (Oct 12, 2012)

Received one of each. Interestingly, the mode switching is in the tailcap. The tailcap marked TM is the on-strobe mode on the crowned bezel. The tailcap marked TL has the momentary-lo mode, on the light with non crowned bezel. 

Overall, Mag has done an excellent job with these.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone know why the crowned bezel version has over 1000 candella more on the maglite website? 9267 vs. 8293 with only a 10 lumen difference...


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 13, 2012)

Most likely, it's manufacturing variation with the reflector coating. With the XL-series, the beam pattern usually changes if you put the bezel back in a different way...


----------



## Yehudah (Oct 16, 2012)

nzo012 said:


> I just saw an ad in a magazine for the new MAG-TAC led light from Mag Instruments. It advertises 250 Lumens, run time of 4.5 hours and uses 2 CR132's. It said it is available in Urban Gray, Coyote Tan, Foliage Green and black. It actually didn't look too bad, it had a grenade style grip with a _crenelated bezel._
> 
> First I've heard of it and I can't find a thing on it doing a Google search.



well by now you may have sen it on the web because it was recently released


----------



## david57strat (Oct 17, 2012)

First of all, let me say that I've used Maglites for many years (almost as long as they've been around), and still own a handful of them - but the only ones that get any use today, are the ones that I've invested the time and money to uprade with LEDs. For the most part, I seem to be using more EagleTac, Olight, and (the ever-controversial) Led Lenser lights, above most else - so far, anyway.All you guys brought up a lot of really interesting points here; so I'll try and address some of them:


the.Mtn.Man said:


> They don't care about "most of this forum". Their market is and always has been the average Joe who does his flashlight shopping at Walmart, Home Depot, and sporting goods stores.


I think it's kind of sad that Maglite seem to give little consideration to the flashlight enthusiast - at least, as compared to other flashlight companies. I've no idea how much revenue they're pulling in now, given the fact that they're no longer at the top of the flashlight market (Although my perception could be completely wrong, being that I'm a flashlight fanatic, like most of us, in this forum lol). Maybe they are still at the top, insofar as the average Joe is concerned, since this kind of buyer will usually go no farther than the nearest Home Depot, Lowes, or Target, etc., to find a new flashlight); but I would think Mag could make a killing, if they were more competitive (feature-wise) with other companies that offer many more user interface and battery options, suited for a user's varying needs - if only they were willing to broaden their demographic a bit. At one point, Maglite were at the top of the heap, and you simply could not buy a better light. That has changed radically, in the past five years. I understand, it takes a very large investment of money, time, and research, to continue to be innovative, and at the top. I also understand the basic school of thought, which says "If it ain't broke, why fix it". But, it was this willingness to take a chance, in the first place, that prompted Maglite to become the leader in flashlights, for quite a long time; before other flashlights came along - made by companies who were willing to NOT be satisfieid with the status quo, and ever eager to take technology to its limits, to make a better light available to the public. Remember the days when people (You, for instance) used to show their newly-acquired Maglites to others and hear those others say (as they stared shamefully at their huge 6-Volt, seriously under-powered lanterns), "Wow....you're getting all that light out that tiny flashlight?" This is no longer true of the Maglite - but it could be, once again - if they re-invested some of their profits in more R & D. After all, they continue to have the world-wide name recognition. Why not capitalize on that, and expand their product offerings to reflect that sense of innovation that made them so famous, in the first place? Maglite could be considered "cutting edge" again. I'd love to see that. I suppose ignorance is bliss (as far as the non-flashlight enthusiasts go); and if for none other than that reason, Maglite will probably continue to sell boatloads of flashlights every year; but wouldn't it be so nice if they decided to expand their user base to include people other than the average household user? I'm not saying they haven't begun to do so - after all, they've managed to come up with this light (with its tailcap switch, apparently more serious anodizing, higher power, and running on CR123s), which is a far cry from anything else they've ever offered up previously.


shao.fu.tzer said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but I believe crenulated (hmmm.. another word spellcheck doesn't recognize) bezels were originally designed to allow the user to see light spilling out from the emitter if the light were left bezel down on a flat surface. I believe that their purpose has evolved since then, and while still great for that, on a "tactical" light, I would think that they're there to aid in the light's use as a striking/control device. I like slight crenulations, but larger ones tend to muck up the beam profile, with extreme examples like the Solarforce A001 bezel with Klingon tri-tip death razor bezel ring forcing the beam into a triangular shape. Shao


I think there are several schools of thought, with respect to the purpose of the crenelated bezel (or "crowned" bezel, as they call it). Some people believe it's to be able to see whether or not the light is still on, even if you stand the light upright (for storage) on it's head (lens down). Others swear it's useful for tactical/self-defense purposes. Still others believe that it just looks cool - although some people believe otherwise. Then there are also those who believe that the bezel will protect the lens from being cracked, or scratched, in the event of the light being dropped. It's easy enough (in most cases, since the bezel is often threaded and user-replaceable) to buy/replace it (without ever having to send the light back to the factory), if this happens. That seems like a more plausable explanation for the use of this type of bezel, to me - but that's just my opinion - although I agree it does give the light a cool factor (a more aggresive look). To each, his or her own.


Onuris said:


> Interested to know if the lens is glass or plastic, and if the reflector is aluminum or plastic. If they are plastic, might be a deal breaker for me, as there are plenty of lights out there at that price point with better quality materials. Also how easy is it to disassemble, get to the reflector, led, electronics?


I cannot imagine paying for a light at this price point, and getting a plastic lens. Maglite have been selling product with plastic lenses, for seemingly forever; but the fact that they manufacture a glass lens for some of their lights (?) seems to indicate that theyr'e becoming more aware of the desire (for some flashlight owners) to have something a little less prone to scratches. I'm not sure if they designed this light to be all that water resistant, and whether or not using a glass lens would have any effect on their ability to be water proof. 

Actually, as far as I know, there is no mention of waterproofing of this light. I believe all of their lights are water resistant, but not waterproof - especially the focusable lights; but now that they've come up with a fixed beam...I would expect a light, at this price point, to be waterproof to IPX-8 standards; and if these were, they would probably be bragging about it, big-time.

As for the reflector, I don't think Maglite have ever built a light with an aluminum reflector. That'd be nice. Doing so might actually help with heat dissipation. It would also be wonderful if they built some sort of heat-sinking into the light, to keep it from stepping down in power, so quickly; but maybe they've addressed that, with this model...?


Raze said:


> Maybe that's why only Black is available ?I always liked the fact that many of the Maglites sold over the years (especially the 3D versions) came in so many different color finishes. It would be a shame not to offer that up here (with this model), as well - whether for the consumer, or for professional (military, LEO, service industry) use.Maybe the Military got the Urban Gray, Tan, and Fol. Green first.


I'd sure love to see all colors available to the consumer. Also, I can't see, at this price point, why they couldn't engineer the light to offer BOTH, the low power output, AND the strobe option. How hard would that be to offer to the potential buyer?


----------



## dano (Oct 18, 2012)

1. the "Flashlight Enthusiast" is hardly a blip on the radar of the big three: Mag, Streamlight and Surefire.
2. Mag outsells everyone by a large margin. The Chinese based lights don't sell that many units compared to SF, SL or Mag.
3. I much prefer a plastic lens, mainly because I've broken several glass lenses on the smallest of drops. Glass lenses can't handle the shock of a drop, under most circumstances.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Oct 18, 2012)

david57strat said:


> As for the reflector, I don't think Maglite have ever built a light with an aluminum reflector. That'd be nice. Doing so might actually help with heat dissipation. It would also be wonderful if they built some sort of heat-sinking into the light, to keep it from stepping down in power, so quickly; but maybe they've addressed that, with this model...?


The MagCharger has an aluminium reflector and a glass lens.

As for the steeping down, isn't this a prgrammed feature of the modern Mag LEDs rather than due to heat? So they offer level max output for 3 mins or so, then gradually step down to a lower constant output. The gradual step down is done as most people probably wouldn't notice. And if you don't notice, what's the harm in stepping down to reduce heat and promote run time?

If you turn it off and on it'll reset the light back to max again for 3 mins before stepping down. No idea if this is how the MagTac works, but that's how I thought the XL200 and ML125 where setup.

I suppose another way of looking at it, is it always turns on in a "turbo" mode, which will gradually reduce to the normal 'high' mode. In this respect there are many other 'premium' lights that do the same, be it 4Sevens, Klarus, JetBeam, EagleTac and so on.


----------



## david57strat (Oct 19, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> The MagCharger has an aluminium reflector and a glass lens.
> 
> As for the steeping down, isn't this a prgrammed feature of the modern Mag LEDs rather than due to heat? So they offer level max output for 3 mins or so, then gradually step down to a lower constant output. The gradual step down is done as most people probably wouldn't notice. And if you don't notice, what's the harm in stepping down to reduce heat and promote run time?
> 
> ...



The only LED Maglites that I currently own are the 2D (with the Rebel driver. It was given to me as a gift), and the XL200. I read, in some posts here on CPF, that people who own these (D-cell) LED lights are still complaining that the output is greatly sacrified, even after just ten minutes or so of use, because of the steep drain on the D alkaline batteries - not a new issue, by any means. I couldn't honestly say that I've experienced that, because I hate running down D batteries and having to constantly replace them. That, and the fact that I don't have a practical use for a D cell light, as an EDC light, because of its enormous size vs. desirable output and runtimes. Can't exactly EDC a D cell light comfortably on a belt, without attracting a lot of attention to yourself, not to mention, the discomfort of having such a huge light always attached to one's person. To me, is just doesn't make sense, when there are smaller, higher output, also very well-constructed lights available. Now - if that light put out 900 lumens, then I'd say "who cares....gotta have the output, so I'll sacrifice size for output", and deal with the strange stares, and extra weight. But that's not the case, and my other lights produce better, brighter output, while using more economical, and eco-friendly 18650s, mainly. I love not having to buy batteries all the time (like I was doing, when I used nothing but D-cell lights), knowing that I'm going to get hundreds of charges on one or two batteries, with consistent, regulated output, rather going through hundreds or primaries (and dollars). On the other hand, there simply are some lights that don't offer up the rechargeable-friendly battery option, but DO have other amazing features, so they become "gotta have it" lights, regardless. I just don't use them nearly as much as the 18650 lights, mostly for economical reasons.

I had all but forgotten about the MAGCharger. Thanks for making mention of that. There was a time when I wanted to own one, because of the higher output (which Maglite used to rate in candlepower, rather than lumens, as they do today), and the recharging feature (in spite of the now obsolete NiCd battery it used to come with - horrible battery, with memory problems.

NiCads are just inherently inconsistent in maintaining battery capacity, when charged at different times (i.e., without first fully draining, or "cycling" them - EVERY time). I'm glad they finally upgraded to a NiMH battery that can be retrofitted to all of their previous MAGCharger models. 

I hadn't even heard of any of these other companies (I doubt they even existed - the likes of EagleTac, Fenix, etc.), or I may have started exerimenting with their lights, years ago. At the time, the most powerful light I owned was the 6D incandescent Mag, which I had upgraded with the Magnum star bulb, so the MAGCharger seemed like a dream come true, but it had its pitfalls, and the cost was one of them.

It makes sense that they use the aluminum reflector and glass lense on the MAGCharger; but notice that's the only model that seems to offer up that combination of materials (lens/reflector) from the start, while the rest of their models seem to have remained all plastic. I think the reasons they did, with this model, were to keep the lens and reflector from melting, due to the heat produced by the now considered old-school "improved", higher output halogen bulb. I don't care how "modern" the halogen bulb is, it's going to produce heat, and lots of it, very quickly. There's no way around that. Something (like the reflector...?) needs to act as a heatsink, to avoid having the light overheating, sacrificing output and run times. 

Re-addressing the step-down feature of a Maglite, I (and I'm sure, many others) would rather they just regulate their lights better, and heatsink them better, so they don't have to be stepped down incrementally, just to stay cool, or give better runtimes. This MAGTac is a great step in the right direction, with the far higher output than anything ever offered up before, in a far more EDC-friendly package. I just hope that the output is real, and not constantly stepping down in output, just to live up to the runtime claim.

I also read somewhere that a glass lens is a better medium, for producing the purest beam of light, as opposed to plastic. And once the plastic lens become scratched, there is a sacrifice in the beam quality. (can someone verify this, please?)

Wouldn't it be cool of Corningware (the makers of Gorilla Glass, the very thin, strong, and highly scratch-resistant glass used on the displays of many of today's smart devices) teamed up with Mag and used their glass on the lenses of all Mag products? That's some pretty strong, and thin glass. It's not indestructible, but it's pretty tough, and heavily scratch resistant. I can vouch for the glass, because it's been on my iPhone 4, which I purchased a year ago (with no screen protector film ever used), and there isn't a mark on it. I only wish all smart devices used that glass, rather than cheap, easy-to-scratch plastic).

For you Californians who like Tommy's chili, this would be like getting Ruby's Diner (or pick your favorite burger joint) to join up with Tommy's Burgers, using Tommy's chili in their burgers - a little jolt of chili flavor. They would KILL the competition!!! But - that's another thread...probably in another forum altogether lol...and you either love Tommy's chili, or you hate it. It's one of those deals.

I own the XL200, but hadn't noticed a stepping down of output, while in use for several minutes; but I'm using Eneloops, and maybe that affects the step-down feature...? I also own EagleTac's D25LC2, and have never noticed the step-down feature kicking in (from Turbo), even after several minutes of use. It does get pretty hot, though, in the hand, so I often resort to switching lights (maybe to an M20-X, for instance) if I'm going to be using a light for an extended period. I'm using a EagleTac 3100 MaH Lithium Ion batteriy in the D25...

It's kind of hard to understand the draw of the MAGCharger, these days. It's huge, weighs a ton (comparitively speaking), only puts out 240 lumens, and for only two hours, at that. Most tactical lights weigh about a fourth as much, are several inches shorter, and produce upwards of an hour-and-a-half of light at full power (many of them, at 500 plus floody lumens); at a mere 300+ lumen ("lower") output, they far exceed the runtime of the MAGCharger); not all, but many, in a far less expensive package than Maglite are offering - well, with the exception of this new MAGTac -somewhat.

Are Mag still charging 100 plus dollars for the MAGCharger system? I would love to see them update the MAGCharger to produce a higher lumen output - or at least a longer run time, at the currently-rated 240 lumens, and do away, once and for all, with the halogen lamp altogether. I know opinions vary, but that's mine. The LEDs of today are far more stable and stronger than their halogen counterparts - far less prone to fail, under hard use, and, as a general rule, the better LEDs (not the ones you find in those 1-dollar, 9-LED grocery counter lights) have a far longer rated service life than halogens.

I'm not slamming Maglite at all. I have several of their lights, and I don't plan on getting rid of any more than I have (Over the years, I've given many of them as gifts, to parents, friends, etc., because I really believed in their product, and I wanted everyone I knew and cared about to have at least one Maglite); but for me to want to use the ones I've got left, I need to upgrade the rest of the ones I haven't already upgraded, with decent LED drivers, so they can keep up with today's lights - especially if I have to continue using primary batteries, rather than rechargeables.

As for LEO baton use of the Maglite...how about just letting the light be a light (a smaller, more powerful one, like this new MAGTac), and if you must have a baton - just carry a baton...? I"m not an LEO, and I'm probably oversimplifying a long-standing argument for carrying a big, super-heavy light, in spite of the fact that (as a stock product) it does not outshine the newer lights, weighing in at far less, and much easier to belt carry - especially if you're carrying more than one light at a time, which many flashaholics do, anyway.

My 6D light could stand a serious upgrade, because it won't really keep up with my little tiny Pelican M6 incandescent, as far as brightness (The M6 is rated at 74 lumens...I don't know if that's OTF, or not). The run time on the M6 is terrible, though (I think maybe an hour or so, and of course, it is quickly and progressivly dimming from the very start, as all non-regulated lights do); and of course, the beam is not focusable.

Anyway - I'm still very intrigued by Maglite's new offering, here; and even if just to keep up with the tradition of owning at least some Mags, I'd like to own one (especially if it really has a 4-hour runtime at the full rated output - that would be pretty impressive, in and of itself, for a Maglite product); but I'm probably going to hold off until the price drops at least a little bit, on this new model; and I won't be surprised when they offer a higher power model, with more features. In the meantime, I'm drooling over EagleTac's new G25C2 MKII. Yes, it's thirty dollars more than the MagTac, but it's significantly more light output/lighter package/super robust construction, waterproof to IPX-8 standards, and I can run it on a single 18650 battery (or 2 CR123s), with options to use more CR123s or 18650s (with the appropriate battery extenders), for far better run times. That's hard to beat, for the money, and I really like having the extra battery/battery type options available to me.

Gotta get both lol. Need to start saving my pennies, here...


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow big reply . 

Not sure why you decided to talk D cell Mags, these are very different to the MagTac and tbh I think Mag are looking for the lowest R&D and production changes to keep the 'flagship' most well know model going. It still sells well, so as the old saying goes "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". Sure heat is an issue in them, but considering most people only use flashlights for short periods at a time I don't think it's actually an issue for most people. And I'm sure Mag could solve and fix this heat issue if they wanted to, but it'd cost time and money to do and likely wouldn't bring in more sales in the mass market, nor allow them to charge more for the D cell Mag either. So why would they "waste" money doing so?

From a business stand point I think they are doing just enough to remain competitive with the D cell Mags in the mass market, but without undue development and tooling costs for no gain. Other new 'compact' flashlight lines are a different matter, and as you can see Mag have in the last 5 years or so introduced 10 different compact LED torches! 

On the topic of lenses and reflectors. I'm lead to believe (but don't know for sure) that all Solitaire Mags use a glass lens. So they aren't all plastic. Also I really can't see an issue with a coated plastic reflector vs a coated aluminium one? An OP aluminium reflector will lose more lumens than any plastic SMO one will.


The XL200 does indeed step down, but as said earlier this isn't due to heat. It's by design and it does it gradually so you can hardly tell by eye that it's happening (which evidently works...  ).

These graphs are from Robin Wang @ LED Resource.











I believe the ML125, Mini Mag Pro also use this sort of regulation (Mini Mag slightly different), so I'd expect the MagTac may well be similar. Incidentally it's also very similar to Led Lensers approach to regulation too.

As you can see in the first graph, the output is level but steps down after '12' mins. This isn't due to heat, but to extend run time. Mag also know most people most of the time only use a flashlight for a few mins or under before turning it off. And if you are using it for longer than a few mins continuous then runtime is likely more important than outright lumen output. This approach means they can genuinely get 1.5 hours (NiMh) run time of good stable usable light. And most people probably won't even release it's stepped down.

Yes alkalines don't perform as well, but that's physics more than Mags doing.

But what I think is great is if you turn the light off and on again you'll be back to full power. So for most of us who only use our light for 3 mins or under at a time that means each and every time we use something like an XL200 we are indeed getting constant regulated MAX output. And if you use it for extended run times, then all you have to do is cycle the light off/on to retain max output.

But as you can see, running max on a 90% duty cycle meant just under 1 hour run time vs 1.5 hours for allowing the step down, that's quite a large percentage difference in run time IMO.

Mag are fully capable of programming a flat continuous output if they wanted too, but you'd likely be down to 45-50 mins run time vs the 1.5 hours they can attain by being a little bit more clever.


I know it's easy to scoff at Mags regulation on first glance, but I actually think it's a thing of genius and really offers up far more usability to the user. Ok you could say they should make it switchable to set constant current regulation vs run time regulation. But for most MagLite buyers would this really be a feature they'd want or need? If not, then it's just an un-needed additional cost.


Cliff notes:

-If you only use an XL200 for a few mins at a time you are ALWAYS getting constant current flat MAX regulation and output
-should you need to use it long time, the torch will automatically give you the best run time, potentially increasing it's light producing ability nearly double the amount of time
-The regulation is clever as it effectively adapts depending on your use
-it however doesn't produce such pretty straight line graphs for CPF memers! 



I too have a D25LC2 Mini EagleTac. It's step down on turbo is there for heat management. So coincidentally doing the exact thing you moaned about Mag doing, despite Mag not actually doing this...... (I accept the lumen differences are high however  )





Overall what I'm saying is. I personally think MagLite's idea of regulation (XL200), in the real world, for real world use actually works better than most of the 'premium' lights flat regulation does. It's just more advanced. So on that note, I hope the MagTac follows the XL200 with a similar regulation pattern and program.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 19, 2012)

I can finally say, with certainty, that my MAG-TAC samples will be arriving today...unless UPS has some screw-up. 

I'll try to have runtime graphs for these lights up before the end of the day, and hopefully the Pro 2D tomorrow.


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 19, 2012)

I got my Mag-Tac today, and I must say, it has a really good feel in hand. Knurling seems just right. Not sure about the clip, though. Is that plastic? It feels like it. Hopefully it will prove to be durable. I like the UI (especially the first press momentary on), and the brightness puts it above all my Surefires, with the possible exception of my Malkoff MC-E modded L4. Definitely a home run in my book.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 19, 2012)

Solitaires have plastic lenses.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 19, 2012)

I've got some partially completed runtime test results to share.


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the runtime plots, robin! I do hope it uses the power-managing timed duty cycle regulation. I'm also very interested in seeing how the 2D Pro performs because it's more my cup of tea (I hope it is also timer-regulated like the MM Pro).
I'm kind of anxious to hear how these new offerings perform and read your full impressions of the new lights.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 20, 2012)

We have a little problem with the 2D...it didn't come with any batteries, and I don't have any alkalines...

I have done a test with NiMH AA's, and will post the results once I find the right thread for it. I will be able to get my hands on some D-cell's, but it's not going to be until December.

EDIT: Started a new thread for it:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346158-Maglite-Pro-2D


----------



## Raptor Factor (Oct 20, 2012)

Will doing a duty cycle on a Maglite (such as the Pro 2D) with alkaline batteries still yield 100% power for a few minutes on most of the cycles?


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'll bet, if you asked, someone would send a couple Alkalines.....

in the name of science of course.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 20, 2012)

It starts dropping after three minutes, but it will go back to 100%.


----------



## nightspark (Oct 21, 2012)

Shame that they went with plastic for the lens. Hopefully it is more scratch resistant that the ones on the XL models.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 21, 2012)

It's the same plastic, and I've already managed to put a couple light scratches into one of my lights...


----------



## nightspark (Oct 21, 2012)

Dang. Any idea why Maglite uses lenses that are so easily scratched? I'll still be getting one (foliage green), because Maglite is the best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 21, 2012)

Unless scratch-resistant coatings are used (like what Streamlight uses on the Stinger series), polycarbonate is soft and easy to scratch.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 21, 2012)

Duty cycle runtime test completed.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Oct 22, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I've got some partially completed runtime test results to share.


Thanks for the great info Robin.

Sorry to ask, but what's the difference between the blue and green lines? Is one a rechargeable battery?


Also as you seem to be in the know with MagLites, any idea why the MagTac steps down after only 3 mins vs the 12 mins for the XL200? Looking at the plots it would seem the XL200 as a much nicer regulation pattern.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 22, 2012)

The Mag Tac is brighter than the XL200, isn't it? I wonder if the relatively quick drop down is to prevent heat buildup.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2012)

It definately helps reduce heat, but I don't think that's the main reason for doing it. While I was doing the duty cycle test, the light got fairly warm, but nowhere near as hot as 500+ lumen lights.



Chicken Drumstick said:


> Sorry to ask, but what's the difference between the blue and green lines? Is one a rechargeable battery?


Yes, it's the lithium-phosphate rechargeable 123A from K2 Energy. I try to put as much info into the graph as possible, so I had to use some appreviations. There's a list of them on my site, but it's mostly self-explanatory.



Chicken Drumstick said:


> Also as you seem to be in the know with MagLites, any idea why the MagTac steps down after only 3 mins vs the 12 mins for the XL200? Looking at the plots it would seem the XL200 as a much nicer regulation pattern.


I would say the MAG-TAC is better because the reduction is gradual. Maglite seems to be moving away from 12 minutes at high, as the ML125, Pro/Pro+, and Pro 2D all have this gradual step-down.

They're not the only manufacturer to use gradual step-down, so it could be from customer input or request since the MAG-TAC was specifically designed for the US military.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just received my MAG TAC-320 lm, crowned bezel. Pretty cool! Tested mag tac light against Walmart issued_ Coleman ct- 50, at " 500 LM, with 6AAs and *500 lm output as stated on packaging. Mag tac appears to be nearly as bright. My Mac tac has a decent hotspot with bright side-spill. So far, I like it. Looks like I have a new EDC! I'll pair it up with my Jetbeam bc10, or my Coleman ft-20, both lights are more short to medium range floods.


----------



## david57strat (Oct 22, 2012)

groutboy_1 said:


> Just received my MAG TAC-320 lm, crowned bezel. Pretty cool! Tested mag tac light against Walmart issued_ Coleman ct- 50, at " 500 LM, with 6AAs and *500 lm output as stated on packaging. Mag tac appears to be nearly as bright. My Mac tac has a decent hotspot with bright side-spill. So far, I like it. Looks like I have a new EDC! I'll pair it up with my Jetbeam bc10, or my Coleman ft-20, both lights are more short to medium range floods.



Could we trouble you for some comparison beam shots? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2012)

It looks like you have an XL200 in your profile pic, and the beam pattern is no different from the XL200 (just brighter).


----------



## Raptor Factor (Oct 22, 2012)

Surefire's 6PX/G2X/Z2X Line mysteriously just got updated to 320 lumens... getting competitive aye?


----------



## fodorelek96 (Oct 23, 2012)

when will magtac review?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 26, 2012)

fodorelek96 said:


> when will magtac review?


Just posted today. 

http://www.led-resource.com/2012/10/maglite-mag-tac-led-flashlight-review/


----------



## Knuckles D (Nov 18, 2012)

Someone, who tried a Li-Ion in the MAG-TAC?


----------



## willrx (Nov 26, 2012)

Just received a black non-cren version. Does anyone know if the other colors are available yet?


----------



## ncka1234 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, last color hold out was the Urban Gray. But they are all shipping now, challenge is that the retailers are being very selective on what colors they want to keep in stock.


----------



## tophies (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been watching this forum for a while now and seeing all the comments on the mag-tac, so this is my first post, just wanted to add my thoughts.

I live in the UK I have just received my crenellated mag tac in black today, I have had maglites for years and have the 2D cell, xl100, xl200.

I think the Mag-Tac is much better than the xl series, seems to be more substantial. Love the fact it came with a clip, and the knurled cyclinder. Has a nice feel to the body and seems weighty to feel high quality but not to heavy to keep in my jacket. Great illumination from the LED as well. I also checked my serial number and its a low number (in the 200-300 range), seems a bit silly but kinda like the low number.

btw if anyone knows how to get one, I need a new reflector for my xl200, cant seem to get one from anywhere and sadly maglite dont answer my email queries :thumbsdow

So hello to others and I look forward to reading more about your feelings and experiences with the Mag-Tac, and if anyone has any experience of replacing the 2 CR123 with the alternatives available, let me know.


----------



## Bendbig (Dec 25, 2012)

Seems like everyone's first impression was this is a good light, how about an update after some time spent as an EDC. I think I want one, but as an EDC light I am extremely hard on a light (used but not abused), would like an update from some of you that have spent some time using it.


----------



## Raze (Mar 1, 2013)

What's in the mail today..


----------



## mrmacman2u (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, having read all of this, I have a Black plain bezel Mag-Tac on the way from Amazon and is due Wednesday 

Granted, I also flushed out my LED Mag collection with the XL200, Pro 2D, and the Mini Pro+... Nostalgia and brand fondness is such an odd thing 

While I tend not to permanently modify my Maglite branded lights, I DO so love to tinker and poke and prod and try stuff, so the time is ripe for questions and requests for experimentation!


----------



## El Camino (Mar 5, 2013)

I was just going to post that zbattery has Crimson red ones. Interesting color for a tactical light. That said, I think blue would be snazzy.


----------



## mrmacman2u (Mar 6, 2013)

BTW, does anyone know if it's safe to use those regulated LiIon rcr123 cells with this light? I have the Tenergy ones like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/9575871979/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I was using them for an old camera and they work great, but the higher fully unloaded voltage (4.2V) has me concerned they will cause issues in the milliseconds before the regulation clamps them to 3 volts... Right now I can only assume there won't be trouble with the "soft" style switch in the Mag Tac drawing power all the time and theoretically should keep the regulation active, but of course I don't want to destroy my brand new light (due in tomorrow  )


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think they will have problems in the MAG-TAC, but I wouldn't recommend Tenergy batteries to begin with (unreliable capacity ratings and questionable safety). If you do try it, you are doing it at your own risk. 

K2 Energy LFP123A is a much better choice, and those work fine in the MAG-TAC.


----------



## vector1972 (Apr 16, 2013)

i own this light it warls great have owned surefires olights streamlight its on par with them if not better than a few you can buy ar coated glass lens for $5 from flashlightlens.com just got mine its great


----------



## Knuckles D (Jun 22, 2013)

If you would change the glass, how do you remove the reflector?


----------



## groutboy_1 (Mar 29, 2014)

What the Magtac needs is reflector like the xl 50 for long throw. Is there Any aftermarket reflectors for Magtacs!?


----------



## groutboy_1 (Mar 29, 2014)

I would like the beam profile, and throw of Maglite xl 50.


----------



## Knuckles D (May 24, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> What the Magtac needs is reflector like the xl 50 for long throw. Is there Any aftermarket reflectors for Magtacs!?



???

The reflector of the XL50 and the MAG-TAC are exactly the same!


----------



## groutboy_1 (May 25, 2014)

Well, maybe it's the profile of that particular LED ... I did swap them around and they are similar it seems...I would have been nice to have the long range tight focused beam as the xl50...But of course with the improved 320lms of brightness... Cause it just doesn't have a lot of range outdoors...It gets a bit hazy just beyond 25yds....


----------



## Robin24k (May 25, 2014)

The Cree XP-E in the XL50 has a smaller die, so the beam is more tightly focused. Smaller dies are less efficient than larger ones, so the XP-G has a larger die and the XM-L has an even larger die, but larger dies require larger reflectors to have the same amount of throw.


----------



## groutboy_1 (May 25, 2014)

Aftermarket reflectors would be a cool idea...Like I said before, it could overhaul your current light collections abilities. Giving mission critical applications...


----------

